# Routing a hole



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Hay I need to learn how to make a hole jig so that I can cut a 2 3/8" hole in a piece of oak for a clock.How do you make the first hole so you can make the next hole the right size,I have a set of bushing and all my stright bit are ok.I just can't figur out how to cut the hole in the jig ,And make it the right size so you can use a bushing to get the second hole the right size. ,,Does any one out there know what I am talking about. 
I have used my bushings to make wheels that were 10" but I did that with a circle jig and you just put the router in the hole and spin it around simple 
. But this is very different and I need all trhe help I can get.Thank you all
Learning Herb


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Doesn't any one out there help people any more, I would tend to think that the woodworkers with the most knowhow would be so happy to help fellow woodworkers with problems. I know I am ,If I have the knowhow I gladly pass it on,
Learning Herb


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

hi,

Check out this old post... go down a few and see if that helps,
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=163

Ed


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Reible.. I read all of that and thank you. But that is not telling me what I want to know ,I need to know how to get the first hole to a perfict size so I can come in with my router and bushing and make my hole in my oak .If I could make a hole in the templet with something then I would have it all togeather. 
Learning Herb


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Learning Herb said:


> Reible.. I read all of that and thank you. But that is not telling me what I want to know ,I need to know how to get the first hole to a perfict size so I can come in with my router and bushing and make my hole in my oak .If I could make a hole in the templet with something then I would have it all togeather.
> Learning Herb


 OK let's start with the very basics. You have the hole size that you need based on the clock that you want to put in. Since it seems you want to try out your router using the template guides you have and the bits you have. Know that should let you determine the size of the template cut out. For this template let's say that the hole needs to be 4" (may or may not be the real size). 

You take a tool like a compass and draw a "4"" circle on your template. Then use a drill or some such tool to make a starter hole then using a tool like a jig saw you cut out the circle leaving the line. Next you sand to the line and get things smooth. Now you have a template. If you want now might be a good time to test the hole size on some scrap stock... Since clocks have a bezel you can be a little loose and still have it fit but if the clock will not go in the hole you need to sand a little more off.

The other option is to use a circle cutting jig and just make the hole in the workpiece......

Now does that answer the question? If you want I can work with you in a more step by step method but I will need to know what tools you have etc.

Ed


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Personally I would use a forstner bit -fast- efficient-and clean. You can also drill a hole in the base plate at the radius of the hole you want to cut. If you intend to use guide bushings you will have to account for half the difference between the bushing and the bit. Hope this is of some help.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, Some how I just knew you all would come through for me, I have used a router for a long time, But never used bushings, Now all I have to do is to figure the difference between the bit and the inside edge of the bushing Oh, No thats the outside edge of the bushing,Right good. Thanks again, 
Learning Herb


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Learning Herb said:


> Thanks guys, Some how I just knew you all would come through for me, I have used a router for a long time, But never used bushings, Now all I have to do is to figure the difference between the bit and the inside edge of the bushing Oh, No thats the outside edge of the bushing,Right good. Thanks again,
> Learning Herb


Simply make you template diameter of hole equal to
*Diameter of the hole required plus the (difference between the template guide an Cutter)* 

as an example (I do use metric )

Template guide to be used 40mm
Cutter to be used 10mm
Diameter of hole insert 50mm
Therefore Diameter of template cutout is 50 + 30mm = 80mm
So easy in metric all you have to do is work it out in imperial
Tom


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Tom ,I have the guide to change the metric to my english,HaHa.Thanks again.
Learning Herb


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Learning Herb said:


> Thanks Tom ,I have the guide to change the metric to my english,HaHa.Thanks again.
> Learning Herb


Herb
I was brought up on the imperial system until I was the age of 34 that is when I made the change to metric. I do not think I could have done all the projects I have completed with the use of the imperial measurement
Best of Luck
Tom


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

forstner bit is the only way to go i used to make clock out of blanks i mean a lot of them probly 500 or so and the forstner bit was the way to go also makes a center mark for the center hole for the clock shaft to be drilled if you are only making 1 than go for the router but that take's some time del schisler


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom.. Here I am again, Just finished up routing the holes for my clocks, And thank to you they came out great,,,Thanks again,,
Learning Herb


----------

